
This Danish city is so bike-friendly even kindergartners ride to school - salmonet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/23/this-danish-city-is-so-bike-friendly-even-kindergartners-ride-to-school/
======
Someone1234
In the UK a lot of primary school kids ride to school... And the UK isn't
nearly as bike friendly as Denmark.

I just find it extremely curious how strange the US has become towards
children, you have this "free range kids" thing (which is just the norm in
other countries) with child protection going after parents for it, and you
have parents being questioned because they let their kids play in the front
yard of their own house?

The US has lost all sense of reality. Children are safer now than they have
ever been. Stranger kidnappings are exceptionally uncommon. And yet on the
other side of this coin you have childhood depression and obesity increasing,
likely because children aren't allowed to play and are not given as much
freedom.

The fact this article exists is yet another hint that something is wrong with
the US.

